# Looking for Rhinoceros Cockroach/Litter Bug



## nemooy (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for a Rhinoceros Cockroach. It is also known as a Litter Bug or a Giant Burrowing Cockroach. These are usually kept as pets, which is exactly what I want it for.

If anyone out there has them, breeds them or knows where to get them please let me know. 

I am in the Wollongong area.

Thanks


----------



## Bonustokin (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au has them i think


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 16, 2009)

they're all sold atm


----------



## HTAReptiles (Nov 16, 2009)

email and ask to be contacted when they are available. 

OR

google, i remember looking into them a while ago. there are a few places who do 'bug kits' for schools etc. stick insects, roaches, butterflies and beetles... inc: Rhino. 

OR

dig up witchetti grubs, get enough, and one might be a similar looking Sp. which turns into the Rhino beetle. Ive seen the adult beetle around sydney. cute little things.


----------



## Binrat (Jan 24, 2010)

Australian Insect Farm AIF


----------

